# Paramétrer un compte Hotmail dans Mail



## mc60 (19 Décembre 2010)

Salut a tous,

Voila,je viens vous sollicité votre aide,a qui comme vous le savez a été aborder plusieurs fois sur le site et n'ayant pas trouver de reponse.

Je viens d'ajouter mon compte (hotmail.fr) sur mail mac.
J'ai suivis exactement les étapes a procéder pour pouvoir configurer un compte hotmail,et a la fin quand mon mot de passe est requit,il est tout simplement refuser ?? Pourquoi ?
Mon mot de passe contient 15 mot,est ce dut a cela ???je ne pense pas 

merci de votre soutien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

Euh ,........je disais 15 caractére     au tant pour moi .......


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau,de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## twinworld (20 Décembre 2010)

mc60 a dit:


> J'ai suivis exactement les étapes a procéder


si vous voulez une réponse, il va falloir détailler quelles étapes vous avez suivies (on peut pas deviner) et quelles informations vous avez mises dans la configuration. On pourra peut-être ainsi déceler une erreur éventuelle.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

mc60 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Voila,je viens vous sollicité votre aide,a qui comme vous le savez a été aborder plusieurs fois sur le site et n'ayant pas trouver de reponse.
> 
> ...




Citation :

Microsoft vient de rendre Hotmail compatible avec le protocole standard POP gratuitement ! Ce qui n'était réservé qu'aux comptes payants est maintenant accessible à tout le monde : Hotmail en pop3 gratuitement !

Les paramètres à remplir (dans Mail, par exemple) sont les suivants :

- Serveur de réception (POP) : pop3.live.com (port 995, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
- Serveur d'envoi (SMTP): smtp.live.com (port 25, le serveur requiert une authentification SSL)
- Nom d'utilisateur : Votre email complet @Live ou @Hotmail
- Mot de passe : Votre mot de passe Hotmail

En plus clair par le lien ci-dessous :

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/41849/hotmail_enfin_accessible_en_pop/

Citation : 

@ Caradou :
Il faut noter que les mots de passes trop compliqué ne sont pas gérer je ne sais pas pourquoi...

J'ai testé avec un mot de passe de 18 caractères/chiffres/symboles et il a pas voulu me le prendre .... encore du microsoft quoi


----------



## mc60 (20 Décembre 2010)

Merci a vous les gars,j'ai reussi et s'est passer maintenant,je reçoit les mails hotmail dans mon mac mail....
Merci pour tous ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

mc60 a dit:


> Merci a vous les gars,j'ai reussi et s'est passer maintenant,je reçoit les mails hotmail dans mon mac mail....
> Merci pour tous ....



Super, n'oubliez pas de déclarer ce post comme "Résolu" merci


----------



## mc60 (21 Décembre 2010)

ok mais comment fais t-on pour faire "resolu" ?


----------



## Fìx (21 Décembre 2010)

mc60 a dit:


> ok mais comment fais t-on pour faire "resolu" ?



Outils de la discussion >> Barre bleue en haut du sujet


----------



## mc60 (21 Décembre 2010)

Merci a toi fix !


----------

